# Using peat moss to lower PH



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I have really high PH water coming from my tap. It is about 8.5. I have been reading various posts and every time I see peat moss mentioned someone always makes a comment about how it lowers PH. My question is can/should I use Peat moss to lower my PH instead of using buffers to lower it? I know that pretty much everyone says not to use them, but I do because I don't want my fish living in 8.5 PH water when it should be around 7.0.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Buffers are used to either raise the ph or to make it more stable. It doesn't really help for lowering.

People think that the ph has to be right at seven to be perfect but that isn't true. Most will will be happy with any ph as long as its stable and the fish are acclimated right.

The only safe way to lower ph is by using a mix of tap water and ro/di water.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Plus, peat effects don't last. Same for wood, leaves, etc.. Not long after the tannins have all leached out, the lowering/softening effect is gone. Mixing with water of a lower value is more permanent.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

My tanks all have a pH of 8.4-8.8 (purple on api high range test kit) yet fish like neon tetras and hatchetfish that "require" pH of 7 or less live and thrive for years and years.

the resone is why the pH is high not the actual value. In my case the pH is high because the plants are removing carbon dioxide which can hardly hurt the fish.

I do use peat and it does have an initial effect of lowering pH. but in a day the pH is up and in a few weeks it is up to the same values as sand only substrates.

What does happen is that my tanks with peat moss in the substrate allow neon tetras to thrive plus kh and gh remain low (4 and 9 degrees) for years.

my .02


----------

